# Brake controller



## gas20 (Feb 17, 2009)

Hi all, my brake controller is giving me problems. Its the original cheap one, and was wondering if any of you are using the prodigy 2 controller and what do you think or if any other models a good to use.


----------



## happiestcamper (Mar 6, 2008)

I had the Prodigy - used the same one in three different vehicles. Worked great.
Now I have a Ford, that has a built in.


----------



## artmart (Sep 21, 2010)

I have the same story as happiestcamper! I don't remember what model of Prodigy it was because it stayed with the truck that I traded in when I got the new truck.


----------



## dogbone (Sep 22, 2009)

I have the prodigy. I don't think it's the 2. New in 2003. I haven't had a problem with it. I don't tow the Creek to much anymore though. My son has a 5 ver and I tow the boat. Not a bad deal.


----------

